# gr R 301 narrow gauge railway Italy



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I built a steam locomotive brass
I leave you to the photos, if you have questions ask
thanks for your hospitality


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry!

Welcome!

Very nice locomotive you have built--it looks like a stout little fellow that will pull well. What did you use for a motorblock? 

Keith


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

hello, thanks for the welcome, the engine block is a PIKO, I'm glad you like my work, thanks


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

thank's Jerry


----------

